# Upcoming Movies of Interest...



## dwndrgn

*Upcoming Movies*

Here is a list of movies that some of you may be interested in that are either in development or production or have wrapped.

Ender's Game (based on the book)
Gilgamesh (based on the story of the king of the same name)
Good Omens (the book)
Fahrenheit 451
and some remakes:
Logan's Run
Knight Rider (based on the tv show)
Bewitched (another tv show)
The Wind in The Willows
The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
The Thunderbirds (based on the tv show)
Red Dwarf (BBC tv show)
Rendezvous With Rama (book)
Foundation (book)
Ringworld (book)
The Once and Future King (book)
Neuromancer (book)
Land of the Lost (tv)

and some comics-based ones:
Mort, the Dead Teenager
Mage
Morbius

I'm so un-comic-inclined that I barely recognized the titles.  There were a few others that I was interested in just in case you might be:
Around The World in 80 Days
Captain Kidd
The Adventures of Kavalier and Clay 
St. George and the Dragon
_Gates of Fire_ is a classical history epic in the grand tradition of _Gladiator_ and _Spartacus_. George Clooney will produce a story about the lone Spartan survivor at the legendary Battle of Thermopylae. Told through the eyes of a battle squire, the legend begins in his childhood when he was drafted into the elite Spartan guard and schooled in the art of war. David Self (_13 Days_) will adapt the novel for the big screen and Michael Mann of _The Insider_ and _Heat_ may direct.
Treasure Island

And many others...I found all of these on the Hollywood Stock Exchange which is a fictional movie stock trading game, sort of.  Hard to explain but fun.

Looking through all of these movies, I was remembering some of the originals that are now being planned for remake.  Has anyone ever seen Death Race 2000?  I remember seeing it on tv ages ago when I was still a teenager.  Thinking about the actual plot line it sounds hideous but as I recall I enjoyed the heck out of it back then.  They are going to remake it but take out the 'points' and just make it a race.


----------



## milamber

They're taking their sweet time with Red Dwarf.


----------



## littlemissattitude

> Has anyone ever seen Death Race 2000? I remember seeing it on tv ages ago when I was still a teenager. Thinking about the actual plot line it sounds hideous but as I recall I enjoyed the heck out of it back then.


I had to go back and look this up on imbd to be sure, but yes, I have seen this one.  Very late at night, as I recall.  Didn't like it much.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Ooh...Gilgamesh sounds like it just _may_ be one of those amazing historical epics I've been waiting years for.  Ancient Sumer - now there's very good potential. 

I think I just saw something on Thunderbirds on TV - Jonathan Frakes (Comander Ryker from Next Gen) was being interviewed - figured he's probably the dierctor, rather than actor, but I literally caught the end only.


----------



## dwndrgn

I said:
			
		

> Ooh...Gilgamesh sounds like it just _may_ be one of those amazing historical epics I've been waiting years for.  Ancient Sumer - now there's very good potential.
> 
> I think I just saw something on Thunderbirds on TV - Jonathan Frakes (Comander Ryker from Next Gen) was being interviewed - figured he's probably the dierctor, rather than actor, but I literally caught the end only.


When I saw Gilgamesh I immediately thought of you Brian!  Yes, Jonathan Frakes is directing The Thunderbirds movie and I believe producing as well.  The Gates of Fire movie and another that I think is titled Spartan are both looking rather interesting for anyone interested in Rome's history.

littlemiss: Thinking back on the story line for Death Race 2000 it sounds horrible.  I don't remember much about it except the cool cars and the fact that my favorite actor (at the time) was in it (David Carradine of Kung Fu fame).  So maybe I liked it for that reason.  I haven't seen it in forever so maybe it was done so obviously and in your face for comedy or irony purposes.  I don't know.  The new one will have none of the points for hitting things (thank goodness - they would probably get sued these days if they left it in!) and a lot of the cars and scenery will be computer-drawn.  It might be interesting just for the cool car factor.

Other news: One of the Alexander films talked about in an earlier post will be directed by Oliver Stone - good news, I'd think.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Ooh, oooh! (excited noises!)

I just _knew_ the success of Gladiator would bring the historical features rolling in! Just a case of ducking the turkey's - and sincerely hoping that one or two of them at least try and be historically accurate! Themopylae was only the opening battle - but I hope the movie people actually realise that the Spartans were an extremely oppressive society.


----------



## mac1

Wow, Gilgamesh and Gates of Fire sound like they could be great if handled correctly.

Death Race 2000 was poor, kind of like an adult version of the cartoon Wacky Races that took itself far too seriously, if the remake pokes fun at itself in a Scooby-Doo-The-Moviesque fashion it might be enjoyable on a cheese level at least.

Logans run is an absolute classic, I hope they don't mess that up like they did with The Time Machine. By the way, did anyone see the remake of the Italian Job? I cant comtemplate it being any good so I havent bothered with it, just wondering if anyone had any opinions of it. 

As for Red Dwarf, thats been "in production" since before series 7 was aired! Dont hold your breath for that.

And for all you Arnie fans, there is a sequel to True Lies on the way as well as another Conan film. Yipee!

If nothing else does the job, seeing Knight Rider on the big screen surely will. Please have the original 80's car though, a new modern day Kit really wouldn't do. I really hope they set it in the 80's too, that would be great!


----------



## littlemissattitude

> there is a sequel to True Lies on the way


This is a good thing.  I'm definitely not a big Arnold fan, but I really liked "True Lies".


----------



## dwndrgn

I really liked True Lies but the best part of it was Tom Arnold.

Bicmac: I guarantee that if they do finally complete the Knight Rider movie they will be updating it to at least the 90s.  Nothing is sacred in Hollywood and most directors and producers want to ensure the largest possible audience which means they would have to include the millions that did not watch the TV show - therefore (in their little minds) they will have to gadget-up Kitt so that he is more showy than the Batmobile/Dr. Brown's DeLorean.  Plus, they love the extra advertising money they can get if they use new cars of today and tout them onscreen.

I'm hoping (but not holding my breath) that they will leave both it and Logan's Run alone and treat them with respect.  Ha!  That'll be the day!

I haven't seen the Italian Job (the original or the remake) so I can't help you on that one.  

I had no idea that Red Dwarf has been kicked around so long, so I'll file that with The Hitchhiker's Guide in my 'will maybe get made when He** freezes over' file.


----------



## dwndrgn

For you comics fans: There is a movie in development based on the comics series The Watchmen.

Also coming:

Tristan & Isolde
a remake of Barbarella with Drew Barrymore in the lead role
Transformers (I believe this has been in development forever)
a remake of Treasure Island
Pirates of The Caribbean 2 (with same actors, supposedly)


----------



## mac1

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> For you comics fans: There is a movie in development based on the comics series The Watchmen.


And a new Punisher movie!


----------



## Brian G Turner

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> For you comics fans: There is a movie in development based on the comics series The Watchmen.


If that's true, then I'm pre-ordering my DVD NOW!!!

It COULD be made into the film of the year - if filmed in a quiet, unassuming, and detached manner - just as the illustrations are. But...

I presume that there are not any particular ways it could be ruined as a film - lordy, so long as they don't turn it into an action thriller - dress everyone in black, latex, and arm every second person with a gun...


Oh, dear - they're going to trash it, aren't they?  (where's my crying emoticon!)


----------



## dwndrgn

Here's what I've found out about it:


"Some would argue that the graphic novel _Watchmen_ should never be filmed, but it has not stopped filmmakers from trying. Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons created the ground-breaking series first published by D.C. Comics in the 1980s. _Watchmen_ explores a world much like our own where masked superheroes have existed since the 1930s. However, superheroes were outlawed in the 1970s except for those who work for the government. Now, one by one, the aging superheroes are dying under mysterious circumstances. 
The Warner Bros. project is in development with producer Lawrence Gordon. During the late 1980s, Sam Hamm wrote a script for director Terry Gilliam. Screenwriter David Hayter (_The X-Men_) announced in September 2001 that he was working on a new script which he hopes to make his directorial debut with."

(From the Hollywood Stock Exchange)


----------



## dwndrgn

Other stuff (all from Hollywood Stock Exchange):

Satan's Six
"Based on the comic by Jack Kirby comes the story of a group of undead who are rejected from hell, but are allowed to enter the underworld only if they perform their evil on Earth. Dark Horse Entertainment and Universal Pictures are attached to this film."

Samurai Jack
"The live-action version of the Cartoon Network series _Samurai Jack_ will be helmed by Brett Ratner (_Rush Hour_). The story is about a Japanese prince who is banished to the future during a battle with an evil wizard. Genndy Tartakovsky, who created the series at the Cartoon Network, will work on the adaptation. Jackie Chan is rumored to star in the project set up at New Line Cinema. "

Shazam!
"Captain Marvel comes to the silver screen in _Shazam!_. Using a gift bestowed on him by a wizard, Billy Batson can call on the powers of Solomon, Hercules, Atlas, Zeus, Achilles, and Mercury by yelling "SHAZAM!" and becoming Captain Marvel. William Goldman pens the adaptation for New Line. "

Sinbad
"Director John Singleton leaves the serious subject matter behind on his next film for some fun and action. Columbia Pictures has tapped Singleton to direct the adventure film _Sinbad_. The tale of Sinbad the Sailor originated from the collected stories of '1001 Arabian Nights'. Ted Sarafian (_Terminator 3_) writes the script and Neal Moritz produces the film budgeted at $80 million. Previously, director Ray Harryhausen made 3 classic Sinbad films."

The Bacchae
"_The Bacchae_ is an old play written by Euripides. The story is about a young king who plans to abolish the old ways of worhsiping gods, he also wants to replace superstition with science. But, there is an antagonist to this story who begins rallying his followers to oppose the new order, and he sets himself up for a fierce battle. Yet, only one can come out of this battle with his beliefs still burning strong. Brian Blessed, Alan Bates, Richard Werner and Warwick David star in the film that's being directed by Bradford Mays."

The Bromeliad Trilogy
"_The Bromeliad Trilogy_ is a series of fantasy novels by best-selling author Terry Pratchett. The three novels were titled _Truckers_, _Diggers_, and _Wings_. The story details a community of gnomes that inhabit a department store. When the building is destroyed, the creatures venture out and attempt to trace their origins. 
DreamWorks plans to develop Pratchett's work into a CGI-animated film ala _Shrek_. In fact, they've tapped Andrew Adamson, who directed _Shrek_, and Joe Stillman, who adapted the script, to develop the project."

Knights of The Quest
"Edward Furlong (_Detroit Rock City_, _American History X_) star in this medieval adventure story about five young knights who travel to Thebes to recover the Sacred Shroud and return it to the French royal family. The film will be Italian writer-director Pupi Avati's first English-language feature. The cast also includes Oscar winner F. Murray Abraham, Marco Leonardi, Kim Rossi Stuart, Raul Bova and Stanislas Merahr."

That's enough for now...


----------



## Marianne

*New Movies*

So far for the holiday season I have seen... Love, Actually(very cute movie) and Missing(great flick...Ron Howard has another winner!) I am looking forward to Peter Pan and Lord of the Rings,


----------



## dwndrgn

I'm looking forward to those as well.  I've won a movie ticket and mom has promised to go see ROTK with me, but I will probably have to wait for the release of the DVD to see Peter Pan.  My roommate just bought the X-Men sequel to test out his new surround-sound dvd player so I'll probably see that one in the next few days.

Good to see you back Marianne, we've missed you around the boards.


----------



## littlemissattitude

Yes, Marianne, it is good to see you back.

I would love to go see a movie, but I think it's probably going to be awhile before I get to a theatre again - it's been almost a year as it is.  One of these days the town where I live will get a theatre again; then maybe I'll get there once in a while.  As it is, I have to drive almost twenty miles to the closest theatre to me.  Which really, really sucks.


----------



## Marianne

I got ya beat!  The closest theatre which doesn't always get the newest flicks is 40 minutes away...1 1/2 to a big movie complex...


----------



## Incognito

Sounds like some busy driving going on! Just hope the scenery is good. 

Btw - *dwndrgn* - roommate? Is that another affectionate name for your hubby, or are you now in student digs??


----------



## jerchar

Dwdrgn: funny how the word roommate got the same reaction from me as from Brian. I must say it is a little confusing, I haven't figured out if I, Brian and Brian are one and the same, I know that Incognito is Brian but as for the third one, can somebody enlighten me. 
We are very lucky to have a multiplex theatre 20 minutes away from our house I just love it, we also have a closer one with two rooms where they show the movies (tonight I will try and see Finding Nemo).


----------



## Incognito

Sorry for the confusion, Jerchar - I'll start a new thread in he introductions section. 

EDIT: here's the nwe thread: brian, I, Brian, Chronicles, Incognito...


----------



## dwndrgn

Incognito said:
			
		

> Btw - *dwndrgn* - roommate? Is that another affectionate name for your hubby, or are you now in student digs??


Sorry for the confusion.
I live with my husband Tim, my roommate Jeremy, my mother and my father in law. We've got a full house, to say the least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

To keep us on thread, I saw Bruce Almighty last night and laughed myself silly.  There were a few things I found a little 'over the top' but for the most part pretty darn funny.  I especially liked the attempts at housetraining the dog.  It hit very close to home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## littlemissattitude

I'm looking forward to "Big Fish", directed by Tim Burton, and stars Ewan McGregor, Albert Finney, Jessica Lange, and Danny DeVito.  Opens soon in limited release, from what I understand, and then right after the first of the year everywhere.  From what I've seen, it's getting great reviews.  I've seen a couple of ads on the tv, and it looks good.

I'm also excited to see it because a friend of mine's brother is in it.  Not a huge part, from what I understand, but he is on the cast list on imdb - plays a character called Colossus, which is appropriate as George is a bit over 7 feet tall.  I've listened to my friend talk about his brother for years now, and finally met him this past summer when he came to do a performance at our local library.  George bills himself as George the Giant and is your basic sideshow geek.  He eats worms and things, not to mention fire, swallows swords, walks on glass, and all kinds of cool stuff.  If you think this sounds interesting, you should go check out georgethegiant.com, George's website.


----------



## Incognito

Hm...there's an air of daring not to ask about dwndrgn's domestic arrangements. Best not to, yes? 

Btw - may sound sad, but I really wouldn't mind watching "Elf". I'm not sure if the kids would watch it - Skye probably wouldn't - but I'm in the mood for a silly film like that. 

Oh - speaking of which - we watched the Little Princess last night on normal TV. Hannah was very into it - and she screamed with tearful grief at the climactic scene: when the little girl found her father, and then was dragged away by the police because he didn't recognise her (of course, it's not the ending).


----------



## littlemissattitude

I've heard that "Elf" is a bit silly, but that Will Ferrell's performance is worth a watch; apparently he is quite endearingly genuine in the title role.  I'll probably watch it when it gets to video or to television.  It may end up being sort of like "The Santa Clause".  I was very skeptical about it, but broke down and watched it on television -  and really liked it a lot.


----------



## dwndrgn

Incognito said:
			
		

> Hm...there's an air of daring not to ask about dwndrgn's domestic arrangements. Best not to, yes?
> 
> Btw - may sound sad, but I really wouldn't mind watching "Elf". I'm not sure if the kids would watch it - Skye probably wouldn't - but I'm in the mood for a silly film like that.
> 
> Oh - speaking of which - we watched the Little Princess last night on normal TV. Hannah was very into it - and she screamed with tearful grief at the climactic scene: when the little girl found her father, and then was dragged away by the police because he didn't recognise her (of course, it's not the ending).


Something wrong with my domestic arrangements?  Actually, I know it sounds a bit kooky but it didn't all happen at once.  We first bought the house expecting my mother to live with us after her retirement.  She then decided to get married and moved back to her old town in Virginia.  Then my husband (Tim) and a friend (Jeremy) were attacked by a man with a knife.  My husband and the friend spent a week recuperating in our living room (not fun for me but from all accounts they were so drugged up on painkillers they enjoyed the whole thing) and since the friend couldn't go back to his regular job (his injury was to his wrist and he was a cook) and was living with an ex girlfriend, hubby offered to have him live with us for a small rent payment.  This was a great thing for everyone as he didn't have a whole lot and we were pretty poor too, so he moved in.  Then Tim's dad moved back to Florida because he had a heart attack (was living in Puerto Rico) and needed to be close to his doctors.  He had been living with Tim's brother but they have three children and live on the third floor walk up so it wasn't easy for him to live there and Tim offered to have him stay with us.  So he did.  Then mom got separated from her husband and moved down here to Florida to take up her original room.  Fun huh?  Well, Tim's dad will be leaving soon (has a job in a hotel where he will live there) and we will probably kick Jeremy out soon since he makes a ton of money now and has a very *um* _active_ social life.  So that will leave us with mom and the animals.  Much quieter!  Sorry you mentioned it aren't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic: I'd like to see Elf as I've heard good things even though it's not something I'd usually see.  I've never seen the Little Princess, any more info on it?

I saw Charlie's Angels Full Throttle the other day.  Very cute.  Very unrealistic but fun to watch.  Kind of like a smart alec-y, kick buns Bond movie with even more impossible stunts.


----------



## Brian G Turner

LOL! Sounds like a very full house! I guess you're simply lucky that you don;t have children running all over the place _as well_. 

Still waiting for Nemo to make DVD release here.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Well, Kill Bill has just reached town. Going for the matinee show tomorrow.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Upcoming Movies*

More movie news: New Line Cinema owns the rights to make The Hobbit (and Universal has distribution rights - I don't know what the distinction is there. Anyone want to enlighten me?) and Peter Jackson is apparently jazzed to get into it. It is just in the 'concept' stage so far, esp. since Jackson is currently working on a script for a remake of King Kong.

Info here on King Kong:
http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hp&cf=prev&id=1808505211&intl=us


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: Upcoming Movies*

Sounds brillaint. 

The Hobbit was always my endearing favourite. It's Classic Family Fantasy. 

I can see those Mountain Trolls already.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Upcoming Movies*



			
				I said:
			
		

> Sounds brillaint.
> 
> The Hobbit was always my endearing favourite. It's Classic Family Fantasy.
> 
> I can see those Mountain Trolls already.


The Trolls and Smaug, I'm sure, will steal the show.


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Upcoming Movies*

Okay, I know it isn't science fiction - although it might be called fantasy, as it has about as much to do with real police work as Indiana Jones has to do with real archaeology - I have to mention that there is a film version of "Starsky and Hutch" coming.  I know it was a cheesy '70s series, but I loved it.  The screen version stars Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson (who I love - did anyone see "The Minus Man", from 1999, in which he plays a very polite serial killer?  Great film).  And even though I'm not a big Snoop Dogg fan, I think the casting of him as Huggy Bear is sheer brilliance.

This film is scheduled to open on March 5 in the U.S. and March 19 in the U.K.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Upcoming Movies*

I'd heard about this as well.  I LOVE Owen Wilson - he always makes me laugh.  I loved the series but I really have this anti-Ben Stiller thing going.  I don't know why but he gives me the heebie jeebies.  I can see Snoop Dogg as a great Huggy Bear.  I can't wait to see the outfits they come up with!


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Upcoming Movies*

I'm not a big Ben Stiller fan, either.  But for Owen Wilson, not to mention for a visit to my misspent youth in the '70s, I'll put up with him.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra

*Re: Upcoming Movies*

Oh now c'mon guys! "Death Race 2000" was an absolute classic!!! This should be in the "Sci-Fi Trivia" quiz: "How many points was a 'lady pushing pram' worth???" Ha ha... And good ol' Sly Stallone, what a cameo!!!  

Gilgamesh (wow!? what's the sequel, "Ishtar's Descent Into Hell"??)
Fahrenheit 451
Logan's Run
The Thunderbirds 
Rendezvous With Rama 
Foundation
Ringworld 
Neuromancer 

...Man, great ideas...but I'm sh*t-SCARED!!!  Who'll direct? Spielberg? Who'll act? Jim Carey? Robin Williams? ha ha... Nessus a cutesy CGI dough-eyed joke-monster from Dreamworks?? oh my brains.... HELP ME, MARDUK!!!!

THE HOBBIT, now there's the obvious follow-up to LOTR!!! It's all up to Peter "I'm A Derek" Jackson here!!! (And "King Kong" is gonna be...well...interesting, that's for sure!)


----------



## dwndrgn

*Movie News*

This is a great website for rumors and news on movies - the major portion of which are those that might be of interest to members of this forum.  Movies like Logan's Run (which is apparently going to be based more on the book than the original starring Michael York was), I Robot (including a nice Flash teaser), Hellboy, The Chronicles of Narnia (Disney may be in on the picture)...the only thing that bothers me about the site is the screaming text.  Sheesh, does he have to shout?  Anyway, visit with your face far away from the screen and be prepared for some 'Cool News'.

http://www.aintitcoolnews.com

Enjoy!


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Movie News*

I see what you mean about the text....and the colour scheme!!

Other than that a good  site with some interesting tidbits.


----------



## dwndrgn

...to me at least!  All descriptions come directly from http://www.hsx.com

>>Takeshi Kitano directs and stars in the Japanese samurai saga _Zatoichi_. Hiding behind the facade of a frail blind man, Zatoichi is actually the most deadly swordsman in the land. His adventure features bloody sword battles and violent showdowns. Zatoichi is a pop-culture icon in Japan. 

>>Cameron Diaz is attached to star in the WWII drama _W.A.S.P.S._. The film covers an untold part of American history when women were recruited by the military. In 1942, a group of 28 top female pilots were trained to fly missions on the stateside. The controversial program eventually cost the lives of 39 people on active duty. Jan Eliasberg will direct. 

>>Two warriors, one a prisoner and the other an escort, team up to protect a Buddhist Monk and the important artifact he carries from a ruthless warlord in _Warriors of Heaven and Earth_. The Chinese action adventure is set in the Gobi Desert where the martial arts and swordplay showdown takes place in the harsh conditions. Written and directed by He Ping, the film is China's Oscar entry for foreign film. 

>>Set in the 1940's in the Scottish Highlands, _The Waterhorse_ tells the story of two children who discover a small egg on the beach. In the course of the summer, the egg hatches and Waterhorse pops out. It gets bigger and bigger and the children are forced to hide it in a big pond. As it grows into epic proportions the Waterhorse is finally hidden in Loch Ness, where it remains in safety - to this day.

>>The producers of _Shrek_ and Disney team up on the CGI-animated feature _Valiant_. A haphazard pigeon finds itself sent on one of the most important missions of WWII. George Webster and George Melrod write the film. Producer John Williams' Vanguard Films and Ealing Studios will work on the film, which is scheduled for a 2004 release. 

>>Milla Jovovich plays an advanced human being in _Ultraviolet_. Set in the 21st century, civil war breaks out between humans and a new race of enhanced humans who are faster and more intelligent due to a vampire-like disease. Jovovich is an enhanced woman protecting a young boy from death. The film is written and directed by Kurt Wimmer. 

>>The Stephen King/Peter Straub novel _The Talisman_ will become a new horror feature film. A 12-year-old boy who can travel between parallel worlds seeks a talisman that will help his dying mother. _The Ring_ scribe Ehren Kruger pens the film. 

>>Producer Robert Halmi will remake _Thief Of Baghdad_, a classic tale incorporating fantasy and folklore. The tale details a prince who was wrongly ousted from his position. In retaliation, he takes up a criminal life filled with fantastic high adventure. 
Steve Barron who also worked on _Adventures of Pinocchio, Coneheads_ will direct this project. Hallmark Entertainment which has put out the lavious TV miniseries _Merlin, Arabian Nights_ and _Jason and the Argonauts_, will produce the picture. Filming is set to begin in early 2001. (Clearly this one is still in development)

>>_Cromwell & Fairfax_ is a historical war drama starring Dougray Scott and Tim Roth. Scott appears as Thomas Fairfax while Roth plays the infamous Oliver Cromwell. Set after the 17th-century Civil War in England, the film examines how their friendship is strained due to differing ideas about England's new direction. Mike Barker directs this picture and Jenny Mayhew makes her screenwriting debut. 

>>DreamWorks' _Tusker_ is a computer animated feature from PDI (_Antz_, _Shrek_). The story follows the adventures of a herd of elephants as they cross Southeast Asia. A team of elephants strike off on a mission in order to save their herd. Jodie Foster, Morgan Freeman, Gary Shandling and Dana Carvey are lending their voices. The movie is directed by Tim Johnson (_Antz_) and Brad Lewis.

More in the next post...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Some good stuff on the way, hopefully. I'm particularly thrilled that Milla Jovovich is back in action, I don't believe I've seen her in anything since Joan of Arc.


----------



## dwndrgn

more movies...all descriptions come directly from http://www.hsx.com

>>Terry Gilliam is attached to direct _Scaramouche_, adapted from Rafael Sabatini's book by Richard Kurti and Bev Doyle. Set during the French Revolution, _Scaramouche_ is the story of a vivacious man who seeks revenge from an aristocrat for a wrongful death. Warner Bros. will distribute. 

>>Michelle Yeoh stars as a female Robin Hood in the Hong Kong film _Silver Hawk_. A criminal mastermind seeks to take over the world with his three trained killers. Yeoh plays Wong Ngang, a law-abiding career woman by day and a justice-seeking street fighter by night. Jingle Ma directs the film, which was previously called _Masked Crusader_. 

>>Director John Singleton leaves the serious subject matter behind on his next film for some fun and action. Columbia Pictures has tapped Singleton to direct the adventure film _Sinbad_. The tale of Sinbad the Sailor originated from the collected stories of '1001 Arabian Nights'. Ted Sarafian (_Terminator 3_) writes the script and Neal Moritz produces the film budgeted at $80 million. Previously, director Ray Harryhausen made 3 classic Sinbad films.

>>Brendan Fraser and Aishwarya Rai are attached to star in _Singularity_ for Warner Bros. Set in both the 1740s and the modern day, two stories are intertwined through poetic notions of quantum physics and Hindu beliefs. The film will be directed by Roland Joffe (_The Mission_). 

>>_Solomon Kane_ is a fantasy adventure based on the character created by _Conan_ author Robert E. Howard. Set in the 1500s, the Puritan Solomon Kane comes to America to find the sorcerer who destroyed his family. During his travels, Kane encounters deadly and mystical forces in the New World. David Jung and Steve Dandois script for French producer Samuel Hadida. 

>>Based on a book by Christopher Fowler, _Roofworld_ is a sci-fi thriller about the world that can be found on the rooftops of London. Vaughan Arnell makes his directorial debut from a script by writer Ollie Blackburn. _Roofworld_ is produced at Granada Films by Mark and Peter Samuelson. 

more to come...


----------



## dwndrgn

and more...http://www.hsx.com

>>David Farland's fantasy trilogy _The Runelords_ will become a feature film. In this world, attributes like strength, stamina, and beauty can be traded through donors, making some characters much stronger than others. Charismatic leaders grapple for power while others simply want to find a better way of life. The first installment is adapted by Terry Kahn, while Christian Duguay (_The Art of War_) is slated to helm. 

>>Tom Hanks and Michael Mann are set to bring the Julius Caesar saga and his legendary battle with Pompey to the silver screen. The story will follow Caesar's rise to power in ancient Rome, and the civil war he waged against his closest friend, Pompey.  While Hanks is not presently slated to star in the film, he will co-produce through his Playtone movie company along with Michael Mann's Forward Pass. Mann, who directed the 1999 hit, _The Insider_, will direct the project. Mann's directorial credits also include _Last of the Mohicans_ and _Heat_.

>>Often acknowledged as the inspiration of the cyber-punk movement, William Gibson's _Neuromancer_ has existed as a possible film adaptation for several years. In November 1998, British director Chris Cunningham became attached to the project, though the production of the film seems to have stalled as of late.  _Neuromancer_ follows a high-level computer hacker who becomes embroiled in a series of double-crosses. Published in 1984, the sci-fi novel has won several of the genre's top awards.

>>Based upon the Neil Gaiman novel, _Neverwhere_ follows a London businessman who must undertake a hero's journey after he falls into an alternate reality. _Richard III_ director Richard Loncraine has signed on to direct the film, although no actors have been attached to the project.

>>ased on Matt Wagner's comic book series, _Mage_ tells the epic tale of an average man who is transformed into a super hero. The transformation occurs when the soul of a hero finds its way into the body of Kevin Matchstick. Upon learning that he is the reincarnation of an ancient hero, Kevin accepts his responsibility of saving the world. Jon Rogers (_Jesse James_) wrote the screenplay for the comic book adaptation. The plot follows Wagners _The Hero Discovered_ storyline as featured in the first of three, _Mage_ series.

>>When the corpse of a Conferate soldier transfers a permanent mark to his hand, a man becomes endowed with superhuman capabilities. He tries to comprehend the new powers he has obtained, and the source from which they came. In the meantime, Mike finds himself in the middle of a grand struggle in between good and evil with New York as the battlefield.

>>Producers Sid and Marty Krofft are bringing back the 1970's television show _Land of the Lost_ and the story of a forest ranger and his family swept into a prehistoric world after an earthquake. In the feature version, the Marshall family visit a Mayan archaeological site in Mexico to bury the mom's ashes. She had been working as an archaeologist to discover how one of the greatest civilizations known to mankind (the Mayans) simply disappeared. 

>>Based on the Steven Pressfield novel, _Gates of Fire_ is a classical history epic in the grand tradition of _Gladiator_ and _Spartacus_. George Clooney will produce a story about the lone Spartan survivor at the legendary Battle of Thermopylae. Told through the eyes of a battle squire, the legend begins in his childhood when he was drafted into the elite Spartan guard and schooled in the art of war. David Self (_13 Days_) will adapt the novel for the big screen and Michael Mann of _The Insider_ and _Heat_ may direct.

>>_Genration Ship_, a sci-fi epic from Columbia Pictures, is the story of a spaceship with hundreds of different biospheres (a futuristic Noah's Ark). Each biosphere conatins a sample culture from Earth that has evolved into its own separate world. The spaceship's crew was killed in an accident 5,000 years in the past and the ship's current group have no idea of this information. One man finds the truth and realizes the ship is on a collision course with an uncharted star. _Genration Ship_ is based on Harlan Ellison and Edward Bryant's sci-fi novel "Phoenix Without Ashes" and was later turned into a short-lived, 1970's Canadian TV series called _The Starlost_. Rob Bowman, who made his directorial debut with _The X-Files_, will direct the film.

>>The epic tale of the legendary king will star Omar Sharif, Michael Madsen, and Billy Zane. Set in Assyria before the time of the pharaohs, warrior king Gilgamesh fights for power and searches for the answers to happiness and immortality. Roger Christian will direct with Beni Atoori producing for Stonelock Pictures. 

>>Based on the cult sci-fi novel by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman, the film is about two babies who get mixed up in the hospital. Making this unfortunate circumstance all the more interesting, however, is the fact that one of the babies happens to be the Anti-Christ. Terry Gilliam is attached to direct with Johnny Depp and Robin Williams in talk to star.

>>Universal is developing Michael Moorcock’s fantasy book series _The Elric Saga_ as a potential film franchise. The first film will cover the first six of the eleven books in the series. The Tolkein-esque epics center on Elric, a warrior who presides over a decadent island nation. His is betrayed by his cousin and sets on an adventurous journey. The film is produced by Chris and Paul Weitz at Depth of Field. 

Ok, I believe that is enough for now!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> and more...http://www.hsx.com
> 
> >>Based on the Steven Pressfield novel, _Gates of Fire_ is a classical history epic in the grand tradition of _Gladiator_ and _Spartacus_. George Clooney will produce a story about the lone Spartan survivor at the legendary Battle of Thermopylae. Told through the eyes of a battle squire, the legend begins in his childhood when he was drafted into the elite Spartan guard and schooled in the art of war. David Self (_13 Days_) will adapt the novel for the big screen and Michael Mann of _The Insider_ and _Heat_ may direct.
> 
> >>Universal is developing Michael Moorcock’s fantasy book series _The Elric Saga_ as a potential film franchise. The first film will cover the first six of the eleven books in the series. The Tolkein-esque epics center on Elric, a warrior who presides over a decadent island nation. His is betrayed by his cousin and sets on an adventurous journey. The film is produced by Chris and Paul Weitz at Depth of Field.
> 
> Ok, I believe that is enough for now!


Ooh, these two are particularly exciting. The Pressfield novel is some of the best historical fiction I have read,and a stirring recreation of the battle of Thermopylae, and I am a big fan of Moorcock's Elric (although I resent the description of them as 'Tolkien-esque. Far from it, they are much more like a more morose Robert E Howard!)


----------



## dwndrgn

knivesout said:
			
		

> Ooh, these two are particularly exciting. The Pressfield novel is some of the best historical fiction I have read,and a stirring recreation of the battle of Thermopylae, and I am a big fan of Moorcock's Elric (although I resent the description of them as 'Tolkien-esque. Far from it, they are much more like a more morose Robert E Howard!)


I find that anyone who doesn't read fantasy consideres anything epic to be 'Tolkien-esque'.  I just chalk it up to poor personal knowledge of the genre - but they want it to be exciting so they throw in the big name everyone will recognize.


----------



## polymorphikos

Don't forget A Princess of Mars (bounces around in justifiable glee). Swords, monsters, bright-red women with ill-veiled assets and green hexapods that may well be assetless. But if they do another Troy and screw it up, then I shall have to use the the radioactive weapons system I keep in my kitchen (and microwaves hurt when they hit studio execs in the back of the head).


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Polymorphikos, do you have any idea who is slated to play Dejah Thoris?


----------



## polymorphikos

No, Why? Do you?


----------



## littlemissattitude

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Producer Robert Halmi will remake _Thief Of Baghdad_, a classic tale incorporating fantasy and folklore. The tale details a prince who was wrongly ousted from his position. In retaliation, he takes up a criminal life filled with fantastic high adventure.
> Steve Barron who also worked on _Adventures of Pinocchio, Coneheads_ will direct this project. Hallmark Entertainment which has put out the lavious TV miniseries _Merlin, Arabian Nights_ and _Jason and the Argonauts_, will produce the picture. Filming is set to begin in early 2001. (Clearly this one is still in development)


I wish they'd get on with this one if they're going to do it - sounds like fun.  It also interests me because the original 1924 silent version of the film starring Douglas Fairbanks was directed by Raoul Walsh, who lived across the street from me when I was a child.



> Brendan Fraser and Aishwarya Rai are attached to star in _Singularity_ for Warner Bros. Set in both the 1740s and the modern day, two stories are intertwined through poetic notions of quantum physics and Hindu beliefs. The film will be directed by Roland Joffe (_The Mission_).


This one sounds interesting as well.  Sounds quite complex, or anyway that it could be handled that way.  Also, I'm not averse to seeing something with Brendan Fraser in it (he _can_ act; anyone ever see "Gods and Monsters"?).



> The epic tale of the legendary king will star Omar Sharif, Michael Madsen, and Billy Zane. Set in Assyria before the time of the pharaohs, warrior king Gilgamesh fights for power and searches for the answers to happiness and immortality. Roger Christian will direct with Beni Atoori producing for Stonelock Pictures.


The casting for this one intrigues me.  I didn't know Omar Sharif was acting any more.  I like the idea of doing a film of the Gilgamesh story.

But why, oh, why, are they resurrecting "Land of the Lost"?  That's enough to make me cringe in horror.


----------



## polymorphikos

If they want a dinosaur feature, or TV show, then they should use Caspak. Either that or be origional and invent their own dinosaur idea, instead of mining the efforts of those who came before. As an example, a remake of One Million Years BC would be stunning, one imagines, but since the origional's FX hold-up well and it was thoroughly entertaining, there is no concievable reason to do so. Now Tarzan, on the other hand, needs reemaking. Not a single faithful adaptation has been attempted that I know of, all though Greystoke was excellent as a film in and of itself. I suppose that people these days might think that Tarzan was racist, but he hated the African villagers because they killed Kala, and he held a general distain for all of humanity except the Waziri. Often remakes are an excuse for a not-very-origional film-maker to mine the concepts of an origional film whilst ignoring the origional's essence entirely. This is the same with book-to-films. Why can't they just admit that they aren't orgional and stand on their own two feet. Exceptions can be made to this occasionaly, because the origional wasn't very good or its production values are now so laughable that the jaded public will only ever see them if they're remade with a hundred and fifty mil budget and a cast of wooden, but well-known, actors. It can be a power used for good, to resurrect lost classics that no-one cares about anymore and video-stores don't stock, but so often it is the cinematic equivelent of strip-mining.

Sorry. Now I've had my rant, I'll be quiet.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> No, Why? Do you?


Nope, no clue at all, but I'm immensely interested.


----------



## polymorphikos

If she's one of those hot young things then I'll be immensly disappointed. Can't really picture anyone, though. Heard someone suggest a younger Sophie Marceau and that's the best idea so far. What about you? What do you think? (all really quite pointless as neither of us will end-up being casting director on the film, unless you've been unduly reticent on certain facts about yourself).


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Well it would need to be someone young and attractive, but not the airhead starlet type - Natalie Portman does spring to mind, but somehow I think someone a bit taller and more dark-skinned is needed. I always pictured Dejah as having rather bronzed skin, to the go with the red planet theme. Perhaps a native American type?


----------



## polymorphikos

Wrong Indians, in my opinion. Has to have a good figure, too, not rake thin as the so often are these days. Good choice, though. Now we can only wait and see.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Ah, well if you're talking of my variety of Indians, that would be cool too.   Pity, IMDB has little info on the movie beyond the bare announcement.


----------



## Sage Orion

*Upcoming Movie Chat!!*

Which movies would you have no doubt, by watching the latest
previews, definitely go see???  

And which one would do just say NO to??  




( I would definitely say YES to Harry Potter, SpiderMan, and King Arthur!!
I would definitely say NO to all comedy movies!!)

Harry Potter: will be sold out!!  
Spiderman: will brake the box office!!  
King Arthur: will be one hell of an adventure!!  
COmedy Just Sucks!!!!


----------



## Hypes

*Re: Upcoming Movie Chat!!*

Probably end up watching King Arthur on DVD release, and the two others whenever my eight year old cousin convinces me to sit through them.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

*Re: Upcoming Movie Chat!!*

It has already been released elsewhere, but not reached here yet - Kill Bill 2. That's the one I'm waiting for.


----------



## Morning Star

*Re: Upcoming Movie Chat!!*

I'm waiting in hopes that the Alien Versus Predator film isn't a complete bomb. At least the new toy range from Mcfarlane looks super cool. I have a HUGE alien queen who keeps me company in the office (she lives on my PC tower, when she isn't battling my 2 predators at home.)


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Upcoming Movie Chat!!*

Well, I was going to see Shrek 2 this past weekend but never got around to it.  I definitely plan to catch Harry Potter this weekend.  As for all the others, I'll wait until they release them on DVD.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Upcoming Movies...*

These are all from the Hollywood Stock Exchange at http://www.hsx.com

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=ANCAN
an animated story from the LOTR universe

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=DEATH
a story based on the character created by Neil Gaimon in The Sandman

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=GEORG
not based on the Dickson series but looks fun nonetheless

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=KNGTW
based on the German myths which in turn inspired LOTR

more later...


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

All interesting films, if they are ever made.  Kristanna Loken in the The Ring should be interesting...


----------



## Hypes

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

I have a friend of mine who is allegedly married to that gal. Is she married at all?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

I was going to say, I hope not.  But that is just stupid and would make me sound like an idiot teen girl.  I hope not.


----------



## Hypes

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

Idiot teen girl.

She's second generation norwegian, I believe.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

Explains the looks.


----------



## Hypes

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

Quite.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

It's the blood.


----------



## Hypes

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

Arreeaaannn!


----------



## The Master™

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

What is it with you two and blood???  

Must be the viking genes!!! All that killing and pillaging!!!


----------



## Hypes

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

It's the little aryan in us. He's a real pain, fighting with our inner child and assorted other personalities.


----------



## The Master™

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

With all the personalities fighting for supremacy, how do you find time to go online???

You are an insparation to us all!!!


----------



## Hypes

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

16 in all, I reckon.

Yes, I am, really!

No, don't listen to him - he's off his rockers.

Rubbish, he's not. You are

Thanks, but I really can fend for myself, you-

No, you can't, you're a whinging little *******-

Hey, that was uncalled for.

No, it wasn't you were _so_-

How come you get italics?

Because I'm better than you.

No, you aren't.

He is, take it from me.

Will you people _shut up_ in there? I am trying to sleep!

Hey, she got italics _too_- wow, cool!

Shush, or I'll throw you in the cellar, FT.

Don't you dare speak to me like that!

Watch me.


...


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

I use to work with insane peoples now I work with retards.


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: Upcoming Movies...*

Death was a great character - should make for an interesting film. Maybe make Goth fashionable again.


----------



## McMurphy

*What!?*

What?  A film about Gaiman's Death?  I can't wait!  It is about time his creativity blend into the cinema world.

Speaking of visual adaptions of his work, I was curious about the BBC's production of Neverwhere?  Is it any good?  Is it worth seeing?


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: What!?*

Btw - just to clarify for others - we're not celebrating Gaiman's demise, as much as his character personification: Death - a caring happy Goth chick, who likes Mary Poppins. Peachy keen! 

 However, I have to admit that the I was never actually enamoured by the spin-offs in comic form - though they could probably make a great movie.


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: What!?*



			
				I said:
			
		

> Btw - just to clarify for others - we're not celebrating Gaiman's demise, as much as his character personification: Death - a caring happy Goth chick, who likes Mary Poppins. Peachy keen!
> 
> However, I have to admit that the I was never actually enamoured by the spin-offs in comic form - though they could probably make a great movie.


*LOL*  Yes, I suppose that does sound a bit troubling when put out of context.  

I heard that there is even a manga series based on his offbeat version of Death.


----------



## dwndrgn

*More upcoming movies...*

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=10VIC

This one sounds interesting!  I've never even heard of the original.

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=WWOLF

Another comic adaptation...

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=ULTVT

This just doesn't sound too interesting

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=TALIS

This was the only King novel I liked, we'll see if the movie does it justice.

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=CAESA

One for Brian...

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=RUNEL

I read this novel and it was moderately enjoyable, the film could be better or worse.  Who knows?

Ok, that's enough for now.  Enjoy.


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: More upcoming movies...*

Caesar? Oh god...don't let Tom Hanks play Julius...


----------



## Ahdkaw

*Re: More upcoming movies...*

Has anyone seen the trailer for Team America yet? I'm looking forward to this (a Matt Stone and Trey Parker production):

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/team_america/


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: More upcoming movies...*

That Team America movie looks absolutely silly.  I'll probably love it!


----------



## erickad71

*Re: More upcoming movies...*

I've seen that one...looks hysterical.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Movies in Development*

The following movies are either in development, filming or have wrapped production.  (all info from hsx.com)  I've selected the few that would seem to interest the members of this board and haven't been mentioned here before (that I'm aware of) and taken the descriptions directly from hsx.com.

Fantasies first:

The Runelords
David Farland's fantasy trilogy _The Runelords_ will become a feature film. In this world, attributes like strength, stamina, and beauty can be traded through donors, making some characters much stronger than others. Charismatic leaders grapple for power while others simply want to find a better way of life. The first installment is adapted by Terry Kahn, while Christian Duguay (_The Art of War_) is slated to helm.

The Spiderwick Chronicles
The best-selling book series _The Spiderwick Chronicles_ will be adapted for the silver screen. Three children find themselves in a magical world on a perilous journey to find their kidnapped great-uncle in a world of goblins, fairies, and other creatures. Mark Waters directs from Brent Forrester's script. 

Lady White Snake
The Chinese mythical tale _Lady White Snake_ will be produced by Taiwan’s Equinox Films and New Zealand’s Silverscreen Films, the folks behind the _LOTR_ trilogy. The English-language film will combine live-action with CGI to tell the story of a white snake fairy who transforms into a woman and falls in love with a young scholar. Their forbidden love is theatened by a malicious monk who tries to jeopardize their union. The $40 million production will be Taiwan's biggest ever. 

Kingdom in Twilight
The fantasy film _Kingdom in Twilight_ is based on the Germanic epic _The Ring_, which was the inspiration for _The Lord of the Rings_. A blacksmith named Siegfried, who does not know he is the heir to a conquered kingdom, slays a dragon for the Burgunds people and is rewarded with a treasure. Seigfried ignores the curse that goes with the prize and jeopardizes his chances with the lovely Norse queen Brunhild, played by Kristanna Loken. Uli Edel directs the European production. 

now SciFi:

The Forge of God
Based on the book by Greg Bear, _The Forge of God_ is a sci-fi film about hostile aliens that come to Earth in response to research probes. Ken Nolan (_Black Hawk Down_) adapts the story to be produced by Ralph Vicinanza and Vince Gerardis at Created By.

Used Guys
Ben Stiller and Vince Vaughn team up on the black comedy _Used Guys_. Set in the future, women are now the dominant sex and sterile men are kept as slaves. Jay Roach (_Austin Powers_) directs from a script by Micky Bernbaum. Stiller also produces at Red Hour Films.

Passengers
Described as a Sci-Fi romance, _Passengers_ is about aliens who take over the mind of humans for three-day "rides". These aliens do not have physical shapes, but exist only in psychological forms. 


Under the alien influence, a person goes on a wild streak of sex and violence in order to experience the adrenaline rush and human emotions that the alien lacks otherwise. People who have been "ridden" normally jusy want to move on with their lives. But for one man, he wants to find the woman who he had encountered while they were both being "ridden". David Fincher is attached to direct _Passengers_, adapted by Greg Pruss from a short story by Robert Silverberg.

The Sparrow
Based on the crticially accliamed novel from Mary Doria Russell, _The Sparrow_ follows a Jesuit priest who leads an expedition into space to make contact with a recently discoverd Extraterrestrial life. He returns 60 years later alone, without faith, and badly disfigured. What happened to the priest and his expedition? George Miller may direct from a script by Michael Seitzman.

Childhood's End
Kimberly Peirce, the critical acclaim director of _Boys Don't Cry_, returns to develop _Childhood's End_. The story is based on Arthur C. Clarke's classic science fiction work about the arrival of aliens and their impact on mankind.

Caves of Steel
_Caves of Steel_ will be the film adaptation of a story by Isaac Asimov. It comprises the first book in what is known as the robot trilogy called the _Robot Series._ The story is about a New York City cop who teams up with a humanoid to bring resolution to an intergalactic conflict. The project is in development at Universal Pictures and Wychwood Productions with director Simon West (_Tomb Raider_) attached.

Fathom
_Fathom_ is a science-fiction adventure about a lovely marine biologist who learns she has unusual powers. This film is based on the Top Cow comic book created by Michael Turner. Lightstorm Entertainment will develop the film as a live-action feature with 20th Century Fox. James Cameron, Jon Landau, and Rae Sanchini serve as producers.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Movies in Development*

Some fantastic films there.  Not sure which film I am looking forward to the most - perhaps Lady White Snake.


----------



## Chimeco

*Re: Movies in Development*

Amazing.  Have you guys read the Forge of God? In all the books I've read to date, the ending to the Forge of God had me in tears. 
Can't wait!


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Movies in Development*

I agree that "The Forge of God" would make a great film

Of course, I also said that about "Raise the Titanic" (from the Clive Cussler novel), and that was perhaps the worst, most miscast film I've ever seen.

Also, it definitely tickles my funny bone to have the prospect of Ben Stiller doing his thing to science fiction.  With any luck, he'll find a role for Owen Wilson (which would definitely be a good thing), as they often work together.


----------



## The Master™

*Re: Movies in Development*

I see there are a lot of films from (or inspired by) books... Bet you they ain't faithful to the books...

Only Lord of the Rings comes closest... Hollywood has to mess around to make things acceptable to the lowest common denominator - though to be honest films like Shindlers List were popular, without the need to make everything be all happy!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox

*Re: Movies in Development*

I'll give yas a small teaser, and mention that a "Chain of Dogs" film is being made... They're just finishing the script.


So a while until it hits the screens


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Movies in Development*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Also, it definitely tickles my funny bone to have the prospect of Ben Stiller doing his thing to science fiction. With any luck, he'll find a role for Owen Wilson (which would definitely be a good thing), as they often work together.


Sadly, Ben Stiller does nothing for me.  Owen Wilson, however, always tickles me.  Just his voice makes me smile.


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Movies in Development*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Sadly, Ben Stiller does nothing for me. Owen Wilson, however, always tickles me. Just his voice makes me smile.


 
Wouldn't mind Owen Wilson tickling me.  

*slaps own hand, and makes note not to sound like such a dirty old lady*


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

*Re: Movies in Development*

_Lady White Snake_ sounds appealing (and a little bit like  _Ladyhawke_ -- though if there is any actual influence I realize it would be the other way around).


----------



## Animaiden

*New movie news*

OK, so I get a lot of movie news, so I decided to just put the news I find in one thread instead of sprinkling it throughout the site.

The news for today
comingsoon.net
Dear lord no.  Not this, anything but this!


----------



## Cougar

*Re: New movie news*

Please god no. Not another of my childhood favourites that is going to be destroyed by a really (not the word I wanted to use but I though I better keep it clean) poor film adaptation. 

Why do producers always want to find a way to rip the guts out of good childhood cartoons, they are nostalgic they are part of TV history, they should be protected like old buildings are, not updated, given a facelift or adapted to film so some stupid crappy film company can cash in on peoples fond memories of the cartoons.


----------



## Quokka

*Re: New movie news*

3d smurfs.... hmmmmm. I don't know if this has been mentioned elsewhere but its just been confirmed after alot of talk that there will be a 'live action' _Transformers_ movie out around mid 07. Apparently the director will be Michael Bay (The Island, The Rock, Bad Boys, Armageddon etc). Could be good, will likely be very, very bad.


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: New movie news*

Smurfs 3D would rock.


----------



## Leto

*Re: New movie news*

Another proof of the current lack of creativity in Hollywood.


----------



## Azash

*Re: New movie news*

Sounds rubbish . I doubt that it would have a decent plot, its smurfs for goodness sake!


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: New movie news*

Actually, in this version, there's a lot of angst as the characters realise that they are really two-dimensional characters pretending to be third-dimensional, plus there's a lot of socio-political engagement plotwise hidden underneath simple but double entendre dialogue.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

More news.

Serenity

Harry Potter

Dungeon Siege

Coraline

The Omen


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: New movie news*

Omen 666?? Oh, lordy - Omen was a classic - I can only imagine the re-make will be anything but.


----------



## Remillard

*Re: New movie news*

BLEH.. !..  Well that Smurfs it then..  if they can't smurfing well come up with some with a little more originality..  well..    enough Smurfed..

I'm hearing that the Dukes Of Hazzard remake is a disaster, and that Startsky And Hutch thing was REALLY slated (although I personally liked it...   )


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

The news for now.

Blade

Wonder Woman


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

More news

Harry Potter (interview)

Underworld 2

Spiderman 3

Transformers


----------



## Green

*Re: New movie news*

How boring is the Chameleon (homing in on the Spidey news, here).

If you ask me they should do the Green Goblin again for 3 (though they probably will, I've heard nothing to the contrary so far), with teasers for Venom (e.g. Peter comes across the symbiote while saving Jameson's son from a space shuttle wreck, a la the cartoon series/comics/workable screenplay/mish-mash), and then Spidey 4 should be Venom.

The Chameleon sucks. So does Kraven the Hunter. Even in Kraven's Last Hunt, he still sucked.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Today's news:

Black Lagoon

God of War

DaVinci Code


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: New movie news*

It'll be interesting to see what they do with "Creature From The Black Lagoon", considering that it was such a B-movie to begin with.  Not saying that in a bad way; I like B-movies.  And I can definitely see Bill Paxton as part of that.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

The news

X-Men 3

Ice Age 2

Serenity (its the one labeled trailer)

Invasion (of the Body Snatchers)


----------



## lazygun

*Re: New movie news*

Going to be hard work to make a third Invasion(BodySnatchers) a big hit.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: New movie news*



			
				lazygun said:
			
		

> Going to be hard work to make a third Invasion(BodySnatchers) a big hit.


Fourth I believe,Previously made by Don Siegel, Philip Kaufman and Abel Ferrera.


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: New movie news*

This looks promising...

*The Last Legion*

(Sorry, Animaiden, to cut in on your gig...)


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: New movie news*

I quite enjoyed reading The Last Legion and guessed at the time that Valerio was writing books purely for film.  

Dungeon Siege should also be good though probably a flop at the cinema.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Culhwch said:
			
		

> (Sorry, Animaiden, to cut in on your gig...)


Perfectaly fine, any other movie news is welcome.


I agree with you Lace about Dungeon Siege. Great game, hopefully good movie. Even if it gets horrendous reviews, I'm still going to go see it (when it comes out of course)


----------



## alexhurry

*Re: New movie news*

The film is pretty good, I've seen it twice (didn't want to but the friends I was with on second visit to the cinema didn't want to see Batman Begins so....) and both times I enjoyed it.  It's much better than the original movie which I greatly disliked.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

2 bits today

Indiana Jones

Afrosamurai


----------



## dreamwalker

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Quokka said:
			
		

> 3d smurfs.... hmmmmm....
> ....Could be good, will likely be very, very bad.


 
Yes, yes it could


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Todays news:

X-Men 3

Star Wars 3

Endymion Spring

Drift House

The Terminus

Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

More News:

Harry Potter 4

Doom

Brothers Grimm

Land Before Time
    Heaven above, NO!  There are already too many LBT movies

Golden Compass

Batman


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

New,News, and more News

Aeon Flux (trailer)

Yakuza

Splinter Cell

X-Men 3

The Flash

Genbot


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

New Harry Potter 4 footage !!!!


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Today's News:

Zoom

Magic Flute

X-Men 3

Beowulf


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: New movie news*

A little more on *Beowulf*. From a script by Neil Gaiman, so should be good.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Culhwch said:
			
		

> A little more on *Beowulf*. From a script by Neil Gaiman, so should be good.


Some of the info in that article is incorrect. On Neil Gaiman's web journal (http://www.neilgaiman.com) he says:
"And while I don't plan to talk about Beowulf again for a while -- probably until it starts shooting in September -- I am fascinated by the way that the media works. Or at least, the way they copy from each other and don't check things.

Two days ago we got a _Variety_ article and a _Hollywood Reporter_ article. _Variety _described Angelina Jolie as playing "the Queen of the Night" or somesuch, and added some details that I think they'd either made up or misunderstood or just got from someone who hadn't actually read the script. The _Hollywood Reporter_ simply described her, accurately, as playing Grendel's Mother.

Since then the press articles have followed thick and fast, and are still turning up from all over the world. And I can tell who's basing their article on the _Variety _one and who's basing it on the _Hollywood Reporter_, and who's basing their article on other articles in other papers. It's a pity that_ The Independent_, who did a really interesting article, read _Variety_ and went haring off in the wrong direction (http://enjoyment.independent.co.uk/film/news/article306932.ece), while the Guardian, amusingly, seem only to have read _The Independent_ and their own press clippings, so they're still bizarrely convinced that Beowulf will be made using Stop Motion technology, and that Anthony Hopkins, Crispin Glover et al will somehow be acting by holding themselves in position, moving a teeny bit at a time, 24 times for every second of film. Funny _Guardian_. Silly _Guardian_. Lazy _Guardian_."


----------



## Rosemary

*Re: New movie news*

I wonder if anyone would try a different version of The Prodigal Son.

I have a copy in Old English of this tale.  The translation seems to give it a completely different angle.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Rififi

Invasion

Superman Returns (footage)

Truth Machine

Aladdin

Spiderman 3


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

When Worlds Collide

Superman Returns

Pirates of the Caribbean 2

X-Men 3

Star Trek: The Begining

The Bourne Ultimatum

007 - James Bond


----------



## Los Marilos

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Quokka said:
			
		

> 3d smurfs.... hmmmmm. I don't know if this has been mentioned elsewhere but its just been confirmed after alot of talk that there will be a 'live action' _Transformers_ movie out around mid 07. Apparently the director will be Michael Bay (The Island, The Rock, Bad Boys, Armageddon etc). Could be good, will likely be very, very bad.


 
It's also linked to Speilberg, though I think he's producing. If the effects are anything like that recentTV ad for a car (sorry, I can't remember the model), then they at least should be pretty cool.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Even More News

Serenity

M. Night Shyamalan

Doom


----------



## Genus

*Re: New movie news*

Don't understand all the hype surrounding Shyamalan. Apart from the Sixth Sense, which was okay, all his films have been utterly painful to watch.

Like Spielberg, whilst War of the Worlds was good but nothing specially and never did the book justice, most of his recent stuff has been awful.

I stopped The Aviator half way through and did the washing up instead.


----------



## Rosemary

*Re: New movie news*

'Princess of Mars' by Edgar Rice Burroghs -  or has been made into a movie.  It sounds as if it will do very well. 

Has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

X-Men 3 & Superman Returns

Superman Returns


----------



## Rosemary

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Culhwch said:
			
		

> A little more on *Beowulf*. From a script by Neil Gaiman, so should be good.


 
I have a copy of the original translation of Beowulf and the translation of that!  I already have preconceived ideas of what the aspects of the Saga will be.  So on that basis I don't think I will watch the movie. 

 However, I do hope they make a very good job of it, so that other people can enjoy that as much as I have the story.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Eragon

HP 4 & Corpse Bride (pictures)

Henchman vs Sidekick


----------



## ravenus

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Genus said:
			
		

> Don't understand all the hype surrounding Shyamalan. ...
> I stopped The Aviator half way through and did the washing up instead.


How does this add up since The Aviator was a Martin Scorsese film?


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: New movie news*

Sometimes Hollywood's stupidity leaves me gobsmacked. What in God's name is the point in remaking Rififi? Just about every heist film made since this French classic has skimmed off plot ideas from it. There are already many Rififi clones available so why they bother to do it again is utterly beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: New movie news*

Big Rusty Crowe talks about possible *Master and Commander* and *Gladiator* sequels. Hmmm, a Gladiator movie penned by Nick Cave, that would be interesting...

Also, news on a Lost movie.


----------



## lucifer_principle

*Re: New movie news*

They ought to make a film about Metal gear solid, been waiting for that a while now.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*



			
				lucifer_principle said:
			
		

> They ought to make a film about Metal gear solid, been waiting for that a while now.


I think i heard a rumor that some company is trying to get the rights to it so they can make a movie.  I don't know how reliable my info on this is.  I do hope it is true, though.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Serenity (YES YES YES WooHoo!!!!)

Wonder Woman

Pirates of the Caribbean

Santa Clause 3


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Got a little behind:

Dragon

DOA: Dead or ALive

Harry Potter 4

Harry Potter 4

Them

Legend of Zorro

Star Wars 3

Harry Potter 4


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Star Wars Episode 3

Aeon Flux

Spiderman 3 (VILLAINS REVEALED!!!!)

Serenity (possible spoilers)


----------



## Salazar

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Animaiden said:
			
		

> Spiderman 3 (VILLAINS REVEALED!!!!)
> QUOTE]
> The links not worry on my computer   tell me who the villian is!!!!


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*



> The links not worry on my computer   tell me who the villian is!!!!


Sandman and Venom.  Anyone know who Sandman is?


----------



## Salazar

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Animaiden said:
			
		

> Sandman and Venom.  Anyone know who Sandman is?


Sandman, He is a guy called Marko who can turn into sand (which makes it hard for Spidey to get him) and he harden sand as hard as rock and with that he can can morph his hands or arms into hard, spiking balls. He got his power from an incident of accidental radiation bombardment on an atomic bomb testing beach.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: New movie news*

That seems to be Stan Lee's solution for most of his characters - give 'em a blast of radiation and voila! Instant superhero/villain. And at some point they want to become pro-wrestlers.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

*Re: New movie news*

I have a paperback edition collecting the first dozen or so Spidey comics and it's incredible how right Ravenus is - radiation seems to have been pretty different in the Marvelverse! Nearly every villain was either radioactively altered, some sort of supergenius inventor, or better yet, a supergenius who is exposed to radiation. Only there was this one fellow who was an alien spy...but he was a genius technician too.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: New movie news*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475871/

Please let this be untrue


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Unfortunaty, it is true.
Rififi
Old news, was on page 3 of the thread.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: New movie news*

Ah, the joys of the modern era, where rip-offs are leant a veneer of respectability by being called remakes instead.


----------



## The Master™

*Re: New movie news*

I can't believe that no one has mentioned:

V for Vendetta


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: New movie news*

The latest HP movie coming in November is apparently around two and a half hours long!  I'm counting that as a good thing since it will take time to see the good bits of the TriWizard tournament.


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: New movie news*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> The latest HP movie coming in November is apparently around two and a half hours long! I'm counting that as a good thing since it will take time to see the good bits of the TriWizard tournament.


 
How could that be long enough? The Triwizard, the Quidditch WC, the Yule Ball... Some serious snipping going on there, I think.

News:

Highlander: The Source

Transformers

John Carter of Mars


----------



## Wolfeborn

*Re: New movie news*

arg stop making highlander films please!!!!!! hehe. sry had to be said.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Sorry there hasn't been any new movie news in a while.  Things caught up with me (darn life and homework).  I will be starting again next week fresh and new, so any news that was missed, tough luck.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Well, just found out that Disney has finally run out of ideas.  These are some of their movies on the horizon.

The Aristocats 2
Bambi 2
Cinderella 3 
Dumbo 2
The Fox And The Hound 2
The Jungle Book 3
The Little Mermaid 3
Peter Pan 3
The Rescuers 3

(note:there are no links, and some of the titles may not be coming true, this is just info I found on different sites)


----------



## Thadlerian

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Animaiden said:
			
		

> Well, just found out that Disney has finally run out of ideas.


They did that a long time ago.

I won't conceal the glee in watching Disney run aground, now that their deal with Pixar soon is over. And they've stopped making feature animations. A pity they're trying to pull some classic movies with them in the wreckage, though. 

The only thing lacking now is Studio Ghibli cancelling their deal, and finding a more worthy distributor.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Possibly Distressing News: I was watching G4 tech tv's show Attack of the Show with Mathew Lillard talking about Dungeons and Dragons.  The host asked him about the Dungeon Siege movie.  While on that topic, he mentioned that while on set he was reading the Belgariad series because he was “doing that movie”.  I thought I had heard wrong.  After the segment, I watched it again online to see if I was mistaken.   I still don’t know if I was mistaken, but I don’t think I was.  I have not seen any other information about a possible Belgariad movie.  On one hand, I hope he was speeking the truth.  On the other, I hope I interperted it wrong.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Battle Angel

Inkheart

Fantastic Four 2

X-Men 3 (teaser tailer)

Mission Impossible 3

Shell Game


----------



## Thunderchild

*Re: New movie news*

This isnt really fantasy (well sorta) but I thought it was worth posting here - I mean who dosen't want to see Indian Braves take on Viking raiders?


http://www.comingsoon.net/news/topnews.php?id=11763


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: New movie news*

There's a trailer out there for the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie but I can't see it at work and forgot to copy the link to put here.  Somone'll google it I'm sure...


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: New movie news*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> There's a trailer out there for the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie but I can't see it at work and forgot to copy the link to put here. Somone'll google it I'm sure...


you can find it on the official website: http://disney.go.com/disneyvideos/liveaction/pirates/main_site/main.html


----------



## GOLLUM

*Re: New movie news*

Just heard a discussion last night on BBC World about the Narnia series and that the next big fantasy extravaganza wil be Pullman's His Dark Materials. I think I posted something on this ages ago over at the YA forum but does anyone else have info on this????

They also reported that The Hobbit is certainly on Jackson's to do list but perhaps not for a few years yet...


----------



## Teir

*Re: New movie news*



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Just heard a discussion last night on BBC World about the Narnia series and that the next big fantasy extravaganza wil be Pullman's His Dark Materials. I think I posted something on this ages ago over at the YA forum but does anyone else have info on this????
> 
> They also reported that The Hobbit is certainly on Jackson's to do list but perhaps not for a few years yet...



Not sure if this will help buddy but have a look at this....contains articles, a press release and an interview with the screenwriter along with some other tidbits of info.....

http://www.hisdarkmaterials.org/content-15.html

If he does make the hobbit, i really hope it includes some of the original LOTR cast instead of new actors in roles such as Gandalf and Bilbo. It will feel more genuine that way...


----------



## GOLLUM

*Re: New movie news*

Thnaks for the link and YES I agree with you on the Hobbit thing, just have a look at the way they've retained the same actors for the Harry Potter series as a case in point.


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: New movie news*



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Just heard a discussion last night on BBC World about the Narnia series and that the next big fantasy extravaganza wil be Pullman's His Dark Materials. I think I posted something on this ages ago over at the YA forum but does anyone else have info on this????
> 
> They also reported that The Hobbit is certainly on Jackson's to do list but perhaps not for a few years yet...


I read the screenplay for it (for in the theatre) and didn't read the real novel(s). When I ordered it I thought I was ordering the novel... But, it was quite a fun read (though reading scripts is kind of dull).


----------



## Thunderchild

*Re: New movie news*



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Just heard a discussion last night on BBC World about the Narnia series and that the next big fantasy extravaganza wil be Pullman's His Dark Materials. I think I posted something on this ages ago over at the YA forum but does anyone else have info on this????
> 
> They also reported that The Hobbit is certainly on Jackson's to do list but perhaps not for a few years yet...



After Kong Jackson is Producing the Halo movie, so it will be a long few years before anything new - I've also been hearing rumours of a hobbit movie scince before the fellowship came out


----------



## Salazar

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Animaiden said:
			
		

> Battle Angel
> 
> Inkheart
> 
> Fantastic Four 2
> 
> X-Men 3 (teaser tailer)
> 
> Mission Impossible 3
> 
> Shell Game



Yeah!  X - Men 3 and Fantasic Four 2



			
				Animaiden said:
			
		

> Well, just found out that Disney has finally run out of ideas.  These are some of their movies on the horizon.
> 
> The Aristocats 2
> Bambi 2
> Cinderella 3
> Dumbo 2
> The Fox And The Hound 2
> The Jungle Book 3
> The Little Mermaid 3
> Peter Pan 3
> The Rescuers 3
> 
> (note:there are no links, and some of the titles may not be coming true, this is just info I found on different sites)



Haven't They finished ruining Disney Classics already!!!


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

V for Vendetta

The Alchemist

Watchmen

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Link

Either Hollywood has run out of ideas, or the apocalypse is coming


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

X-Men 3 (scene)

Pirates (new trailer, just click the link under trailer)


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Mutant Chronicles

Golden Compass


----------



## pokernut951

*Re: New movie news*

Michael Bay Interview for Transformers Movie.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Toy Story 3

X-Men

World of Warcraft

Resident Evil 3


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Another sign that the Apocalypse is coming

Game Boys
I'd go see it.

Prince Caspian


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: New movie news*

Okay, I just read the link about the new GB film, and I've only one thing to say: Where the hell is Gabriel with that damned horn when you need him???

Actually, my understanding is that the reason we're getting such drivel served up so often is that the pay for writers has not really gone up much since around 1985; why should they work to come up with original material when they have to: a) run the gauntlet just to have anyone look at new material; b) get paid just enough to buy red beans and rice at Los Angeles prices; c) get clobbered when the producers and directors (and stars, and even sometimes the best boys) screw their work over anyway. (Not that this excuses this particular idea -- if Ramis isn't pulling someone's leg, then it's time to have him put under heavy sedation.) But as long as the majority of people will line up for remakes, film versions of old t.v. series, sequels, or *shudder* American versions of foreign films, I wouldn't hold my breath while waiting for anything new to come down the pike. Not unless blue is definitely your color.

(Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to bang my head against a wall for a while.)


----------



## alicebandassassin

*Re: New movie news*

after that i think you should vist the tea room and ask for somthing strong and sit back and  chill all the venting will make you feel beter later


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: New movie news*

lol nice rant, JD! But sadly so true.

I am rather looking forward to the film version of Stephen King's Desperation though.  I loved the book and the spin off Bachman Regulators book too.  Ron Pearlman is a great choice for Entragian


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: New movie news*



			
				roddglenn said:
			
		

> lol nice rant, JD! But sadly so true.
> 
> I am rather looking forward to the film version of Stephen King's Desperation though.  I loved the book and the spin off Bachman Regulators book too.  Ron Pearlman is a great choice for Entragian


You're probably right; unfortunately, time is limited the next few days. (I could, I suppose, hold onto it until then.....)


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: New movie news*



			
				alicebandassassin said:
			
		

> after that i think you should vist the tea room and ask for somthing strong and sit back and  chill all the venting will make you feel beter later


Okay, let's try this again; my response was intended to answer ABA's comment. Roddglenn -- I hadn't heard about this, but then I've been so off Hollywood for a while (I got dragooned into seeing the remake of The Fog and that's one I can't forgive easily), that I've not been keeping up with their latest barrel-scrapings..... But, if done properly, it might work.


----------



## ScottSF

*Re: New movie news*

Before I realized the beginning of this thread was almost a year old I nearly flipped that there might be Serenity News. N E Way.  As for some of the movie comming out. . .

Why make fantasy movies based on a VIDEO GAME there there is so much good Fantasy and Sci-fi books out there to adapt.  

Fantasy books that would make great, and even artsy, movies

Tiganna or Last Light of the Sun by Guy Gavriel Kay

For Sci-fi

Red Thunder or Mammoth by John Varley.  These would be great movies if done right and not overly ambitious.

If someone was overly ambitious, like LOTR scale then Spielbers should do

Paradox, Context and Resolution by John Meany

but why do that when you can make Zaxon-the movie


----------



## ScottSF

*Re: New movie news*

woops with all the typos, I've been writing a paper all night.  Screw it, there's a reason why beeping captain pike is my Avatar, I'm just not so articulate sometimes.  So in response to Dungeon Siege staring Ray Liotta - beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep beep-beep


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Ghost Rider

Angels & Demons

Coraline

Dresden


----------



## purple_kathryn

*Re: New movie news*

Oooh I'll have to let my mate know about the Dresden files!


Is it just me or are there very few movies to get excited about for the rest of 
the year?  X-Men is out this week, then pirates and thats about it. I'm not overly keen on the new superman movie.


----------



## BookStop

*Re: New movie news*

Children of Men by P.D. James is being released in movie form in September;  anyone read it?


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Signs that Hollywood has definatly run out of ideas:

Speed Racer

X-Men

Fantastic Four 2


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: New movie news*



			
				Animaiden said:
			
		

> OK, so I get a lot of movie news, so I decided to just put the news I find in one thread instead of sprinkling it throughout the site.
> 
> The news for today
> comingsoon.net
> Dear lord no.  Not this, anything but this!



*I have to say, I have looked at Smurfs in a whole different way since Donnie Darko!
*


----------



## Dianora

*Re: New movie news*

I heard somewhere that New Line is doing a film version of Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell. Anyone heard anything more about it?


----------



## Dianora

*Re: New movie news*



			
				BladeCreator said:
			
		

> movies r gud


 
I see hookd on foniks werked fur yoo.


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: New movie news*

Dragons of Autumn Twilight

I Am Legend

Resident Evil 3

Spiderman 3


----------



## velomont

*Childhood's End*

Does anyone out there know the current status of the Childhood's End movie?  There seemed to be a lot of discussion about it in the web in 2003 and then a brief reference to it in this forum in 2005.  If made properly it would be an outstanding movie.


----------



## Rodders

*Re: Movies in Development*

The Forge of God. OMG, that's my second favourite novel. I really hope that they stick to the origional ending. Trouble is, if i watch it, am i likely to ruin the book for myself. (I watched the first half of the Stand Mini series and it ruined the book. I couldn't pick it up again for another 20 Years.) I agree, the ending to the Forge of God is possibly the best ending i have ever read. It gave me bad dreams for a couple of days after i first read it. Great Characters too. I really cared for them. 

Passengers sound pretty decent too.


----------



## daveac

*Re: Movies in Development*

'Caves of Steel'

Looking forward tothat one - thanks

daveac


----------



## biodroid

*Re: Movies in Development*



dwndrgn said:


> Sadly, Ben Stiller does nothing for me.  Owen Wilson, however, always tickles me.  Just his voice makes me smile.



Funny it's exactly the opposite for me.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Movies in Development*

This is a bit depressing. Of all the movies dwndrgn listed there only the following appear to still be 'on radar' or completed.

The Sparrow - still in production, provisionally for a 2010 slot which now looks unlikely. Jason Rothenberg and Maria Doria Russell attached to write.

Used Guys - still in production, provisionally for a 2011 slot. No further info at all though so who knows.

Kingdom in Twilight - this was actually made in late 2005 as a TV movie called "Ring of the Nibelungs" with Uli Edel directing and Kristanna Loken (T3 for the guys) playing Brunnhild as dwndrgn said. Also with a cameo by Max von Sydow. Has anyone seen it?

Spiderwick Chronicles - this was made a few years and had "Charlie" from Tim Burton's Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory in the lead. I thought it was pretty good 

So of 11 listed, 2 made and 2 still in limbo with the remaining 7 seemingly buried. Not a good ratio but does highlight how many rejected screenplays there are around Hollywood! 

And despite this, Bad Boys 3 gets greenlit?


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: Movies in Development*

Yeah, but _Bad Boys 3_ is guaranteed to make money, especially if Will Smith and Michael Bay are attached. Objectively, looking at that list, there's really no guaranteed money there. I mean for the most part the average joe wouldn't have heard of the majority of them, unlike, for instance, _Harry Potter_...


----------



## biodroid

*Re: Movies in Development*



Culhwch said:


> Yeah, but _Bad Boys 3_ is guaranteed to make money, especially if Will Smith and Michael Bay are attached. Objectively, looking at that list, there's really no guaranteed money there. I mean for the most part the average joe wouldn't have heard of the majority of them, unlike, for instance, _Harry Potter_...



Just get rid of Martin Lawrence, that dude can't act


----------

